# made redundant & pregnant



## Edzers (5 Mar 2009)

I was told yesterday that I was on a provisional list for redundancy. Will be confirmed on 8th April and effective 8th May. I am currently 17 weeks pregnant and will be 24 weeks pregnant by time to leave. I know I am entitled to claim for maternity benefit within 16 weeks of due date (12th August) but was wondering can I claim unemployment up to a certain point and then go on maternity benefit? Once maternity benefit is up can I go back to unemployment benefit? Tried calling local social welfare office but no answer (will persist). Any advice or information appreciated.

thanks

Edzers


----------



## Nutso (5 Mar 2009)

AFAIK you have to be in insurable employment on the day you go on maternity leave, so unless you get another job prior to your maternity leave, you would not be entitled to maternity pay.  You may be better to go directly on MB and then once your 26 weeks are up, go on EB.


----------



## Airtight (5 Mar 2009)

When I read the title, I thought for a second you been fired by your lover or husband / partner.

Try these guys?


----------



## Welfarite (6 Mar 2009)

You can claim Jobseeker's Benefit while pregnant adn the rules regarding being available for work are relaxed in such circumstances.


----------



## Welfarite (6 Mar 2009)

Welfarite said:


> You can claim Jobseeker's Benefit while pregnant adn the rules regarding being available for work are relaxed in such circumstances.


  I found this:


"c) Pregnancy
 Pregnancy is not an illness and in the absence of any complications of pregnancy or other illness, a pregnant woman (who may not be entitled to Maternity Benefit) satisfies the condition of being capable of work for the purpose of Jobseeker's Benefit throughout her pregnancy and in the period following the birth. She will also satisfy the availability condition unless there are other factors which could call her general availability for work into question. She must, however, continue to look for work throughout her pregnancy and in the period after the birth of her child in order to satisfy the condition of genuinely seeking work. On an administrative basis a woman will not normally be requested to prove that she is genuinely seeking work in the 4 weeks immediately before the expected date of birth of her child or in the 8 week period following the birth. She will not be required to attend at the Local Office for signing purpose during this period provided she tells the Local Office of her pregnancy."


----------



## rebel16 (6 Mar 2009)

I've heard of that happening another woman lately. Think the best option is that you go on maternity leave before they tell you whether you are getting redundancy or not. Because if you get redundancy before you go on Maternity leave you will only get state benifits. While you are on maternity leave they cannot give you your redundancy notice. The day you are due to come back from Maternity leave, then you will be given your notice.


----------



## huskerdu (6 Mar 2009)

The problem, rebel16, with your theory is that she cant go on Mat Leave until week 24 of her pregnancy, and she will probably know by then, and there is probably little chance that she is getting top up maternity pay anyway.


----------



## Pantone (7 Mar 2009)

The www.welfare.ie website states that:-

_"All employees must have their leave certified by their employer. However, if your contract of employment ends within 16 weeks of your expected date of confinement and you satisfy the social insurance (PRSI) conditions, Maternity Benefit is payable from the day after the date on your P45."_

Does this not mean that if you are made redundant within 16 weeks of your due date that you will get your maternity benefit anyway, regardless of whether you had applied or not, before the date that your employment was terminated?

I am potentially facing the same situation as the OP, so I would be very grateful if someone could clarify this for me. 

Does the above quote mean that if you get made redundant and your P45 is dated within 16 weeks of your due date, that you can then apply to the Social Welfare Office to receive Maternity Benefit?


----------



## JoeRoberts (7 Mar 2009)

Yes, if your P45 date is within 16 weeks _of the end of the week_ you are due you will get MB.
The due date is certified by your doctor at week 24 - this is usually the same date you would have had at earlier scans but may be different.
If you are tight to make the 16 weeks you might talk with your employer - if you are owed hols they could add that your your termination date to create a later P45 date. Or you may agree with them to stay an extra week without pay or something. Unless they are totally unreasonable they should be happy to facilitate you.


----------



## Pantone (8 Mar 2009)

Thanks for the advice Joe - I really appreciate it!  I am hoping that my workplace will accommodate me to allow me to get my MB, as it would be awful to miss out on it for the sake of a few weeks. I will talk to them this week about it.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## happy09 (15 Mar 2009)

Welfarite said:


> I found this:
> Pregnancy
> Pregnancy is not an illness and in the absence of any complications of pregnancy or other illness, a pregnant woman (who may not be entitled to Maternity Benefit) satisfies the condition of being capable of work for the purpose of Jobseeker's Benefit throughout her pregnancy and in the period following the birth. She will also satisfy the availability condition unless there are other factors which could call her general availability for work into question. She must, however, continue to look for work throughout her pregnancy and in the period after the birth of her child in order to satisfy the condition of genuinely seeking work. On an administrative basis a woman will not normally be requested to prove that she is genuinely seeking work in the 4 weeks immediately before the expected date of birth of her child or in the 8 week period following the birth. She will not be required to attend at the Local Office for signing purpose during this period provided she tells the Local Office of her pregnancy."



Can I ask you* dear Welfarite* where did you find this info? I was looking for this everywhere?


----------



## Welfarite (16 Mar 2009)

happy09 said:


> Can I ask you* dear Welfarite* where did you find this info? I was looking for this everywhere?


 

I thin k I found it on the www.welfare.ie site under Jobseeker's Benefit. Click on right hand side 'Operational Guidelines', and I think it's ther somewhere.


----------



## happy09 (16 Mar 2009)

Welfarite said:


> I think I found it on the www.welfare.ie site under Jobseeker's Benefit. Click on right hand side 'Operational Guidelines', and I think it's ther somewhere.



Thanks a milllion!


----------

